# Reaktor 6 plugins keep running in Demo mode no matter what I do



## MarcHedenberg (Sep 30, 2020)

This is a shot in the dark here and a long one, but hey, here goes. I'm wondering if I can kindly ask anyone here for help with a problem I've been desperate to fix now for the last 3 months. 

For whatever reason, I had been using Monark and some other Reaktor plugins just fine until one day, *Reaktor 6 keeps running in Demo mode no matter what I do*. I've also tried running Monark and other Reaktor plugins through Komplete Kontrol, but this produces the error "You last saved this using Reaktor version 6.3.1. Please update your software!". Conveniently, Reaktor 6.3.1 is not available as a legacy update on NI's website and I'm currently running 6.4.0. 

I raised a ticket three months ago with Native Instruments and I've been appalled by their support, or lack thereof. I can forgive them for taking a long time to respond - that part doesn't bother me, but the sheer reluctance to actually read my emails or look at my screenshot instead of just pasting links to generic support articles I've already referenced in my interaction...if I had done that at my last customer support job, I would have been fired immediately (I'm not exaggerating here).

Evidently, I lost my cool after a few interactions and now they're no longer responding to me due to 'rudeness.' Fair enough, I shouldn't have called them out for 'shit service'. That was crass of me, but when I've paid something like £700 for their Komplete bundle, I feel like I deserve better as a customer than someone who expresses almost zero interest in addressing the problem I'm experiencing. Some people will call that entitlement. I just think it's the bare minimum a company has to do and I'm seriously questioning whether I even want to buy future products from NI.



*Things I have tried so far:*

1) Checking that all Reaktor VST installation paths line in Native Access line up with their location on my drive (I've never moved any of this stuff or messed with the Native Access install location settings).

2) Cleared my cache in Reaper and reset the VST path to the same drive as in Native Access.

3) Reinstalled Reaper and updated to the latest version

4) Reinstalled Reaktor and Komplete Kontrol

5) Unticked "Always use latest version of NI plugins" in both the standalone Komplete Kontrol program and the DAW plugin itself. 

6) Reinstalled Native Access

7) Reinstalled Komplete Kontrol and Reaktor 6 but with legacy versions to see if that makes any difference. 

8) Updated Windows 10 to version 2004 (I'm getting desperate now).

9) ...and yes, I even rebooted my computer.


*Help me, Obi Wan. You're my only hope. *


----------

